# Wärmeleitkleber-Alternative?



## moddingfreaX (1. Mai 2010)

*Wärmeleitkleber-Alternative?*

Moin Leute,

da ich heute mal die Kühler an meiner 4850 erneuert habe, sind mir einige dieser kleinen Ram Kühlblöcke vom Musashi abgefallen. Die waren vorher mit so einer Art zweiseitigem Klebeband befestigt. Und der ist jetzt voller Staub und klebt nicht mehr 
Hab mich mal umgeschaut und nach Wärmeleitkleber geguckt. Leider beginnt der erst bei > 5 Euro.  Soviel Geld will ich jetzt auch nicht ausgeben für die winzige Menge.
Kann man die Kühler nicht Alternativ wieder mit ganz normalem Tesa-Zweiseitenklebeband befestigen? Oder Uhu? Hat jemand ne Idee? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## henmar (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber-Alternative?*

das war kein klebeband, du meinst warscheinlich wärmeleitpads. das kannst du z.b. von caseking kaufen:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Akasa AK-TT12-80 Thermal Adhesive Tape
da sollten die ram-kühler auch ganz gut haften bleiben


----------



## -_Elvis_- (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber-Alternative?*

Ich vermute, du wirst Wärmeleitpads benutzen müssen.
Du kannst es ja mit Tesa probieren, aber ich vermute, dass sich dadurch die Kühlleistung stark verschlechtert.
(Ich denke Tesa leitet die Wärme nicht so toll ^^)


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber-Alternative?*

du brauchst von dem Wärmeleitkleber ja nur sehr wenig, und der liefert dir halt das beste ergebnis. außerdem brauchst du ihn nur einmal  also die 5 euro würd ich schon investieren, is ja auch nicht die welt


----------



## guna7 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber-Alternative?*

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall Wärmeleitpads oder Wärmeleitkleber sonst kannst du die Kühlkörper auch gleich weglassen (was nicht zu empfehlen wäre), da sich die Temps sonst sehr stark erhöhen.


----------



## DAEF13 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber-Alternative?*

Investiere lieber 5€ mehr, als die Karte, ober besser gesagt, den Speicher abrauchen zu lassen.
Wenn du Tesa nimmst, dann verschlechtert sich nicht nur die Kühlleistung, sondern durch die steigende Hitzeentwicklung könnte das Tesa auch kein Tesa mehr sein wollen, aber nur im Extremfal.l


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber-Alternative?*

Ok gut, dann werde ich mir dieses Pad mal zulegen. Hält das denn auch sicher wenn die Grafikkarte auf dem Kopf steht? Nicht, dass die nachher noch abfallen im laufenden Betrieb...


----------



## guna7 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber-Alternative?*

Keine Sorge, die sind dafür ausgelegt.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber-Alternative?*

Was auch prima als Wärmeleitkleber funktioniert und dabei bessere Leiteigenschaften als ein Pad hat ist eine selbst gemachte Mischung aus Paste und Sekundenkleber.

Hab ich schon ein paar mal benutzt und immer gute Ergebnisse gehabt. Dann sollte man sich allerdings sicher sein dass der Kühler nie mehr runter muss.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber-Alternative?*

hmm, ich würd den klassischen wärmeleitkleber nehmen, da haste halt das beste ergebnis, weil er für halt UND wärmeleitung ausgelegt ist  kostet ja nicht die welt und du hast ein sicheres ergebniss dass garantiert hält solange du deine karte noch nutzen willst


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber-Alternative?*

ja, lieber 5 euro ausgeben als durchgeschmorte SpaWAs !!


----------

